# havanese in shelter in downey, california



## j.j.'s mom

this hav is at a high kill shelter in downey, california as in southern california.
makes me teary eyed. i live in no. california..
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19362450

i hope someone can rescue him...


----------



## pjewel

I hope Havanese Rescue can help this little guy. These things break my heart. I'll pray for him.


----------



## mckennasedona

Did you forward this link to Havanese Rescue? Here's the page link. Once you open the link, click on the link on the link on the right side. http://www.havaneserescue.com/contact-us


----------



## j.j.'s mom

i tried.. but kept getting back error response re: required fields but doesn't specify as to what exactly they are.. will try again later.


----------



## pjewel

Any time I've tried to contact Havanese Rescue through their website (when Milo was missing - twice), I got such a runaround on the site that I gave up. Their system stinks. I really hope someone helps this little one before it's too late.


----------



## mckennasedona

I didn't know the web site wasn't user friendly. I clicked on the link and most of the information asked for doesn't pertain in this instance. They really should have a page for notifications of Havs at local shelters and a seperate link for owner turn ins.


----------



## andra

Well, does anybody have any 'insider connections' with HRI to help facilitate the rescue of this dog? The dog looks adorable and very adoptable. 

I live on the East Coast so I am of no help. What a sad situation. I only hope somebody 'in the know' on this forum can intervene.

andra


----------



## pjewel

There are a number of people on the forum very involved with rescue. If they don't weigh in tonight, I'll pm them.


----------



## rdanielle

I just emailed someone on the west coast with Hav Rescue. She dealt with a dog that was surrendered to my friend who owns a grooming shop here. Hoping the best for this lil guy!!


----------



## rdanielle

Wondeful news rescue is arranging to pick him up!!


----------



## pjewel

I'm thrilled for him. The cavalry is coming. I hope he gets the future he deserves.


----------



## dodrop82

Wonderful news! Thank you, Renee!


----------



## Kathie

I contacted someone in HRI and gave them the link to the website. Hopefully, they have someone in the area who can check on him and get help.


----------



## Suzi

Yea! Thanks Renee and JJ'mom


----------



## andra

THANK YOU to all of the angels that have helped get this little guy out of the shelter and giving him a chance at a future! It was weighing so heavily on my mind and now I can exhale.

He is adorable and I am just so happy he will be out of the high kill shelter!

andra


----------



## StarrLhasa

Hi, Renee:

I went looking on the downey shleter website and found what may be a female Havanese mis-identified as a Tibetan Terrier. She look a lot like my black and white Havanese boy,

Her impound number is A4262505, impounded on 4/12/2011!

This is the link to this dog: http://animalcare.lacounty.gov/AdoptDetails.asp?AnimalID=A4262505

Would you please send this information to your Havanese Rescue contact?

There may be more but I have to step away from my computer for now.

I am also in NorCal and cannot get to LA to spring these dogs.

thank you for helping with this.

Starr, Buffy and Buster's Mom


----------



## Pipersmom

Great job! I was so worried about this little guy.


----------



## Jplatthy

YEAH! Great news! So glad they are going to get him!


----------



## j.j.'s mom

:cheer2:
you guys are awesome!!!


----------



## Cherin36

I second that! You guys are awesome!


----------



## Suzi

StarrLhasa said:


> Hi, Renee:
> 
> I went looking on the downey shleter website and found what may be a female Havanese mis-identified as a Tibetan Terrier. She look a lot like my black and white Havanese boy,
> 
> Her impound number is A4262505, impounded on 4/12/2011!
> 
> This is the link to this dog: http://animalcare.lacounty.gov/AdoptDetails.asp?AnimalID=A4262505
> 
> Would you please send this information to your Havanese Rescue contact?
> 
> There may be more but I have to step away from my computer for now.
> 
> I am also in NorCal and cannot get to LA to spring these dogs.
> 
> thank you for helping with this.
> 
> Starr, Buffy and Buster's Mom


 What about this one?  She needs rescue too!


----------



## sprorchid

if someone can pick her up and put her on a plane to nor cal, I'll foster her. what a cutie! I'm already an approved foster home for HRI.


----------



## rdanielle

I forwarded this to my contact & she said it has to be done via the website. Did anyone try submitting this one yet?



StarrLhasa said:


> Hi, Renee:
> 
> I went looking on the downey shleter website and found what may be a female Havanese mis-identified as a Tibetan Terrier. She look a lot like my black and white Havanese boy,
> 
> Her impound number is A4262505, impounded on 4/12/2011!
> 
> This is the link to this dog: http://animalcare.lacounty.gov/AdoptDetails.asp?AnimalID=A4262505
> 
> Would you please send this information to your Havanese Rescue contact?
> 
> There may be more but I have to step away from my computer for now.
> 
> I am also in NorCal and cannot get to LA to spring these dogs.
> 
> thank you for helping with this.
> 
> Starr, Buffy and Buster's Mom


----------



## StarrLhasa

I have not posted the female anywhere but on this thread yet. Has the male been reported on the HRI website yet?

I did check on her status, and she is still listed as being in the shelter, although on Petfinder she is being called Lulu. http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19239462

It is always possible that she is actually a Tibetan Terrier, but she sure has the look of a Havie.

I can go ahead and report Lulu to HRI tomorrow when I am more awake and can make sure I fill out any forms properly.

I don't know if there is a comments field where I can let HRI know that there is a NorCal foster family available if transport can be arranged. I'll do my best.

Thanks.


----------



## StarrLhasa

I submitted the Havanese Rescue Inc Assistance Request for the 5 year old female at the Downey Shelter. Hopefully, someone from Rescue will be able to spring her soon.


----------



## j.j.'s mom

the male hav was picked up by another rescue group.. so hopefully a nice permanent home is in his near future. hope lulu gets out of that pound soon.


----------



## StarrLhasa

Here is the reply from HRI:

"Hi Starr - Thanks for letting us know. I've already checked on this dog, and she has already been spoken for by another rescue group, who are planning on picking her up. She is safe for now.

This is good news! Will you be sure to pass the word along to those who are concerned?

Thanks -
Jane Hohne, HRI"


Hooray!!


----------



## pjewel

Wonderful news!


----------



## Suzi

That is great!


----------



## Kathie

Great news!


----------

